# Canonflex R 2000 value?



## steezysloth (May 9, 2011)

hey everyone, im new to this site, seems pretty legit haha.

anyways, ive got this new camera (new to me) and i was wondering what the value of it was. ive done some research on it and found this out-

"Canonflex R 2000, 1960,  similar to Canonflex but with a top speed of 1/2000th.  It is the rarest Canonflex with a production of about 8,800.   They are very hard to find.    The Konica F was the first 35 SLR with a top speed of 1/2000th, introduced a few months before the R 2000."

mine is in amazing condition everything works great with caps and all!

just wondering for the value of this fine camera!

thanks, rob


----------



## Mitica100 (May 10, 2011)

Rob, a search on this Collector Corner would reveal a site with the approximate value of cameras. In case you missed it, I'd value your camera at about $200.


----------

